# Generador de AF



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

Hola, estoy tratando de aprender acerca de los generadores de Af, pero no tengo Información  y el google no da buenos resultados.

Alguién puede brindarme un link o algún documento que haga referencia al tema?

Un generador de AF es lo mismo que un generador de Funciones??? No creo pero eso me muestra el google

Saludos y de antemano gracias

Ya encontré algo 
http://home.hetnet.nl/~a.van.waarde/id20.htm

Alguién tiene algo mejor???

Saludos


----------



## caliche (Abr 12, 2006)

Hola, generalmente a los generadores de audio se les llama generadores de funciones, ya que permiten generar señales audibles de diferente frecuencia, intensidad y forma de onda.

Puedes buscar el datasheet del generador de funciones XR2206, con el cual se puede hacer un generador muy sencillo.

Te dejo estos enlaces:

www.jaycar.com.au/images_uploaded/XR2206V1.PDF
http://bdigital.ulpgc.es/digital/visualizar/propiedad.php?accion=tesis&id=3529&vol=no

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 16, 2006)

caliche dijo:
			
		

> Hola, generalmente a los generadores de audio se les llama generadores de funciones, ya que permiten generar señales audibles de diferente frecuencia, intensidad y forma de onda.
> 
> Puedes buscar el datasheet del generador de funciones XR2206, con el cual se puede hacer un generador muy sencillo.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta compañero, en este momento checo los links

Gracias y hasta luego


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Bueno reabro este tema ya surgida la necesidad de armar un generador de AF para poder experimentar y lograr el correcto funcionamiento de todas la estas de FI de un recetor de RF..!

Alguien me pasa algun esquema, PDF o cualquier archivo de un generador de Af que le haya brindado buenos resultados (señal limpia, estabilidad)?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 6, 2008)

El buscador es tu amigo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21955.html


----------

